# India develops 35-dollar 'laptop' for schools



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

India develops 35-dollar 'laptop' for schools.

*India has come up with a 35-dollar touch-screen "laptop" -- a computing prototype that it aims to make available to students from elementary schools to universities.*

A clear example of "Necessity is the Mother of Invention" - Bravo India!

-- Tom


----------

